# gestreifte linienmuster in illustrator



## FunkyBunch (12. Februar 2005)

kann mir jemand erklären wie ich am besten gestreifte linienmuster in illustrator erstellen kann? die abstände müssen genau die gleiche breite haben wie die linienstärke und es wäre optimal wenn das als füllung ginge weil ich auch formen so füllen möchte.

oder kann man sowas besser mit freehand machen?


----------



## zechi (14. Februar 2005)

Gestreiftes Muster kriegst du mit der Verlaufspalette (einfach mehrere Verlauf-Regler/Gradient-slider erstellen und anpassen) hin; aber nur direkt als Füllung sinnvoll.

Ansonsten: Um Konturen in eine Füllung umzuwandeln: http://illustrator.hilfdirselbst.ch/Tutorials/Grundlagen/linie-in-flaeche.shtml


----------



## FunkyBunch (14. Februar 2005)

nein keine gestreifte linie sondern eher sowas wie dieses schwarz/gelb gestreifte absperrband oder sowas in der art... aber geil wär wenns als füllung ginge weil ich damit ganze figuren (also die schatten) füllen will
und das ist auch mein 2. problem.... wie kann ich zb nen farbverlauf in mehrere pfade füllen? aber nicht so das jeder pfad die füllung hat sondern eher so das das wie ein blatt mit ausgeschnittenen formen ist das über einem blatt mit einem einzigen farbverlauf liegt... och hoffe man versteht was ich meine....


----------



## _chefrocka (15. Februar 2005)

Moin!

Hast du es schon einmal mit Mustern versucht?
Um beispielsweise ein Streifenmuster zu erstellen, musst du nur zwei beliebige Quadrate bündig übereinanderlegen (aber *nicht* so, dass sie sich verdecken - _über_einander halt ...), beide auswählen, dann unter -> Bearbeiten -> Muster festlegen klicken.
Als nächstes ziehst du eine neue Fläche auf und wählst als Füllfarbe dein neues Muster aus der Bibliothek aus ( unter Farbfelder). Fertig.

PS: die Breite deiner Linien variiert natürlich, je nachdem, wie dick du deine Quadrate machst, die du am Anfang erstellst.


----------



## FunkyBunch (15. Februar 2005)

ja das hab ich schon probiert und funktioniert auch... aber wie mach ich das gleiche mit streifen im 45°winkel?
das problem ist ja das ich figuren fülle... also nicht die füllung einfach drehen kann.
und wenn im muster schon die linien quer mache schneidet der mit da ecken raus.. ist ja auch logisch ich hab ein quadrat in dem das muster gemacht wird und wenn ich die linie durch die ecke ziehe wird da halt ein stück rausgeschnitten... aber ich sehe so oft solche füllungen in illustrationen... da muss es duch ne ganz einfache lösung für geben oder? ich bin schon total verzweifelt weil ich da schon so lange ne antwort drauf suche aber mir keiner helfen konnte  also ich meine die möglichkeit besteht ne ebene zu machen die zu drehen und dann die pfade voneinander zu dividieren.. aber das ist ja nicht der sinn der übung... irgendwie muss man sowas doch auch als füllung hinbekommen können. oder kann man sowas nicht sogar scripten?


----------



## _chefrocka (24. Februar 2005)

Hallo Funkybunch!

Ich weiß nicht, ob es noch akut ist, aber ich hab jetzt mal herausgefunden, wie diese ominösen 45° Winkel-Muster zu erstellen sind - zumindest in Illustrator CS.

1. Zeichne einen beliebigen waagerechten Strich

2. Kopiere diesen und füge ihn vertikal wieder ein, wobei der Abstand beliebig ist, je nachdem, wie weit du dein Muster nachher auseinander haben möchtest.

3. Setze sowohl Füllfarbe als auch Konturfarbe der Strich-Kopie auf Null (quasi unsichtbar)

4. Beide aktivieren und > Muster festlegen

5. Eine neue Fläche aufziehen und mit dem Muster füllen

*Jetzt kommt der Clou:*

6. > Transformieren-Palette > auf den kleinen Pfeil rechts oben klicken > Häkchen machen bei »Nur Muster transformieren«

7. Jetzt nur noch den ersehnten 45° Winkel eingeben und nur das Muster wird gedreht, die Form aber bleibt so wie sie ist.


----------

